# When in Rome... (photo)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How does the saying go? _"When in Rome... "_
Oh yes, now I remember _"... eat pasta!"_

Have you all seen our friend Melissa lately? She's in Rome and just got back from dinner. I'm a wee bit jealous because it has a truffle sauce on it. Oh, yum!

Have fun Melissa!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahaha Thanks Kimberly! 
Im such a tease.... I will do anything for the blog hahaha.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Like, go to Rome? LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhhh...

Is that red wine I spot to the right?  ****drool****

I'm green with envy! Looks like you are having a smashing good time! Oh my and you are so pretty! The Roman men must be following you around with fans and grapes. hehe.

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hehe, YES that is red wine! Banti Santi.. I think. Im pretty much addicted to red wine. I even drink it with fish... I do like white sometimes... but it does not depend on what I eat.  

And trust me ladies... I know photoshop, hahahahaha. I had to fix some red eye and shiny skin.  

Believe it or not, I started a diet today. My face rarely shows it... ( good ol Indian blood) but my Butt is making up for it... clothes are getting tight... so Im trying to walk everyday. I thought if I behaved at lunch and walked all day...I could cheat for dinner.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a wonderful trip you are taking. paris and then italy. where to next? we are all living vicariously.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I did come home for 6 or 7 days. I had to shoot...then there was 4th of July...then the dog show... we left Saturday ( about 30 min after I got home from the dog show) for Rome. We hit Rome, Paris and London. Toms son graduated high school and this is his present. I had to go...as I wasnt ready just yet to be single...hehe...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You don't need much Photoshopping, my dear!!  Sounds like a busy, FUN life! And with _wine_ and _shoe shopping_ and _world travel_....You are living life RIGHT! hehe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and don't forget her two wonderful Havs Kara....Mellissa you are def having the time of your life. and I agree no photshop nessesary.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm available to carry camera cases, walk havs,







. Just send me a ticket.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes...of course!!  They are the icing on the cake!! 

I'm getting hungry with all this talk about food, wine and cake! ound:

I'll have to settle for a bowl of cheerios! lol

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Bella, Bella Melissa! I LOVE Italy! Infact our friends from Italy arrive here tomorrow for a visit! They always bring us bottles of Limoni Di Scilia (limoncello). It's like a slushy lemonade with alcohol. Great for your digestion! Give it a try after one of those great italian meals! Ciao!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa, 
You do get to go to some good places!!! Have fun and share pics with us!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have lots of fun Melissa lane:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great trip Melissa!We are jealous........but happy for you.........:tea: :hug:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh My........I didn't realize you girls hadn't seen pics of my gf Melissa before!!!!! I have lots of pictures...hehe. Italian shoes make me less prone to blackmail. HA
Just kidding, you can't blackmail Melissa. She posted a picture of herself in a wetsuit on her own blog. And it was a STYLIN' wetsuit, too. 
She also posted her feet in my shoes. On this forum. 
Did I mention it's getting REALLY close to Melissa's BIRTHDAY?????
She will have her birthday in Paris probably, so we will have to sing really LOUD.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great day and year!!	








Sally and Oliver


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

This is just the countdown to her actual birthday.....6....5.....4.....3....2.....Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I did notice that on the Calendar. Should we have a Surprise Party for Her







. (She is in Rome, she shouldn't be reading this she should be having fun)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> She is in Rome, she shouldn't be reading this she should be having fun


I know that and you know that, but Melissa doesn't seem to know that! ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Yum-O...*

Looks like you're having a blast!

Enjoy....wine is good for the soul!

Trisheace:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

ound: But this IS fun! It's her forum, she loves it. LOLOLound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawna...you silly girl...you must be getting me confused with your other Melissa friend. I have no birthdays coming up. Remember, I was going to stop for a couple of years and let some of the cute cowboys catch up???? Dang younguns! So In a couple of years, I will resume, but for now its at a HALT!  

I will post more pics tomorrow, its SO late here and Im exhausted!!! 

I had grilled sole tonight, started with large whole fried okra stuffed with cheese. And pasta soup.... I may explode....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

And all this time I thought deep fried okra was invented in Oklahoma. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, I just saw Melissa's picture for the first time too. Melissa, I take back what I said about wearing the black and red, you can wear whatEVER you want girlfriend! Sheesh! You really think the judges will notice your shoes when you look like that!? :jaw: 

Now where is everyone getting all the adorable new smilies?

I was worried we were going to have to do your hair too, but now I'm thinking a simple 'do rag will be fine with your looks!

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here come those cowboys: 


















HaHaHa, just kidding.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats funny Debbie! 

Maybe OK did invent the fried Okra and the Italians stole it!!!

Here are some more pics....

A statue, the Collesium, Pompeii, Naples


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, Melissa - great pictures! MY DH and I are hopefully planning a trip to Italy for our anniversary next year  I best try to lose some weight now as I love pasta, wine, and limoncello's!

Have a great time!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The history there is amazing. Thank you for sharing the photos, Melissa.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The okra sounds SOOO good. Being a Texan girl (presently displaced) as well...it makes me *drool*.

Great pictures!!!! Of course, ALL of your pictures are gorgeous! I wish you lived closer, I'd bring my whole crew to your studio! It looks SO lovely there. My husband wants to visit Pompeii  I'm up for that!

Ahh...so when is the Birthday? 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara....so where in Texas are you from??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh..

I'm almost ashamed to say! lol

I was born in Pecos and raised in Midland  Although, I didn't realize until I moved away from Midland and lived in Dallas for a short time, that many Texans refer to Midland as the "armpit" of Texas! 

Of course, I haven't been back to Midland in years, but my parents still live there. The rest of my family lives in Tyler.

I have a warm place in my heart for Texans! 

I've had to work on getting rid of my accent though, I've been laughed at more times than I care to remember. Yee haw! ound:

I think I sound pretty neutral now...with a slight twang! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Always great to meet another NATIVE Texan!! I've never heard that about Midland being called the armpit of Texas.....oh well.....you seem to have turned out pretty darn good so who gives a flip! I was born & raised in a small town south of Houston so living in the city has been a delightful change for us.....we love it here! I agree about the accent though....my daughter & fam moved to L.A. a few years ago and you wouldn't believe some of the things people have said to them.....well, on second thought maybe you would!You know what they say...."The Eyes of Texas Are Upon You.....ALL your Live Long Days"!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, you lucky thang you!!!!! Hubby (who's Italian) and I visited Italy 2 yrs. ago for two weeks and had a blast. I have those same pictures!!!!! LOL 
Pompeii was my fave site to visit, Colosseum next... stunning! We visited Pompeii on a day it was about 95F so it was HOT and dusty! Oh well, I'd do it again tomorrow if I could.

Someone mentioned Limoncello. We brought home two bottles (and 6 bottles of wine, 2 bottles of olive oil, 1 bottle of 15 yr. old balsamic vinegar.... but I digress!) and I'm not a fan of the stuff. Very strong! I do enjoy it mixed with fruit juice though and lots of ice. YUMMMM! 

You can keep the shoes, the clothes, the jewelry... give me Pasta con vongole (clams) and a caprese salad any day and I'm in heaven! Oh yeah..... and that italian gelato which is to die for!!!!! :biggrin1: 

Have a GREAT time, Melissa! Say 'ciao' to Italy for me.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*LOVE the pics...*

eace: thanks for sharing! Go drink some more wine!!

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Vicki! 

I know what you mean! I'm much better suited to city life, especially a city that has a BEACH in it! woo hoo

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

We don't have a beach but we do live on a lake....BUT better than that Dallas has incredible restaurants and don't even get me started about the SHOPPING!! Thank you God!







You created a monster when you told me about these smileys!:biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Dallas does not have Marcos who pour you great drinks...Ahhhh sooo cute....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok the skirt pic was supposed to go in the Denver thread. haha.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa-
With a guy as cute as that....:whoo: .......in that skirt.......:whoo: 
Remember what goes on in Rome,stays in Rome(just tell us)ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa, 

You are having just TOO much fun  What a cute guy...and a cute skirt! You go girl!

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I was always a city girl(N.Y.) until i moved here to VA. I now love living in the country(for the most part). I would only do city living again if i was single. It can get a little scary out in the stix if your alone!

I am living my dream thru you Melissa!! I would LOVE to go to Italy. Its the place i have always wanted to go!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well.....Melissa is on the overnight train to Paris. (actually she's probably there by now)
I told her that sounded like a movie title "Overnight Train to Paris". hehe
Dawna


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm jealous! I LOVE riding the train when we go to Europe! I've got some hilarious stories about the train, my hubs & our son & youngest daughter and too many HUGE suitcases! Let's just say we provided the entertainment on the train from Toulouse to Paris! Since we don't speak FRENCH the only thing I understood was "stupid Americans"!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Since we don't speak English the only thing I understood was "stupid Americans"!


Vicki, you coulda fooled me. I thought you speak English very well. :laugh:

Dawna, hopefully she's getting some sleep tonight.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Duh! I meant French.....too much wine! I'll edit!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Sure. Go ahead and edit to make me look like I can't read correctly. Thankfully, I quoted you before the edit.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for making me look like I have some good sense! I may have discovered it eventually but in the meantime everyone would think the French guy was right!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Since we don't speak FRENCH the only thing I understood was "stupid Americans"!


Isnt' it something how Americans are HATED in so many other countries? I just couldn't believe it.

Of course, it probably doesnt' help that when we were in Europe, there was a TV station that played "Jerry Springer" 24 hours a day!!!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's Melissa's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*...*










Trisheace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum: 

:juggle: Happy Birthday to you :juggle:
:whoo: Happy Birthday to you :whoo:
arty: Happy Birthday dear Melissa arty:
:clap2: Happy Birthday to you :clap2:

:cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great Day


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! Melissa


----------

